# Une commande shell en Apple Script



## phelibre (7 Février 2010)

Hi,

J'aimerai faire la commande shell suivante :
rm -f /users/moncompte/Librairy/Preference/com.apple.iWork09.plist
depuis le finder ...

Le plus simple est de la faire en applescript je suppose!
Je fais ça comment SVP ?


----------



## Fred. (8 Février 2010)

Non, le plus simple est une action automator:
"Exécuter un script Shell"

Sinon, en AppleScript, c'est
do shell script "xxxxx"


----------



## phelibre (8 Février 2010)

Merci,

Lequel est préférable ?


----------



## johny12 (8 Février 2010)

C'est kif kif


----------

